# High-intensity cardio too much for obese people



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2015)

They are wildly popular, the fast but high-intensity fitness training sessions that gyms advertise to lure new members. The promise of a fitter, slimmer you in no time at all still works. But although high-intensity interval training is known to work, there’s a growing fear that the fitness industry is shooting itself in the foot

*Read More...*


----------

